# Closed.



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2015)

All done here. Thank you for allowing me to gift to you on this fine Christmas Eve!


----------



## Truffle (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes please! Thanks Jav!


----------



## pandapples (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi, may I receive a pink present on the 24th? Thank you!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 22, 2015)

Count me in. :] Good luck with getting the user color change!


----------



## Splendor (Dec 22, 2015)

Staying tuned <3 Good luck with the color!


----------



## aericell (Dec 22, 2015)

I would like one please! Good luck


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 22, 2015)

Can I have one? Thanks~~


----------



## matt (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes please javvi


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi hi! May I have a present on Christmas Eve please? Thanks so much!


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 22, 2015)

cool!  I'd like one.  Thank you so much


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 22, 2015)

Yay! May I have one please?


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 22, 2015)

I too would like a Jav in a box :^)

if u get what I mean


----------



## Amaixen (Dec 22, 2015)

this is so nice! could i have one too? c:


----------



## PrincessBella (Dec 22, 2015)

May I have one please


----------



## piske (Dec 22, 2015)

Could you please send one to Belle of Pripyat for me? :> THANK YOU!


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 22, 2015)

Best wishes for reaching your goal.  (no need to send me one, I have plenty)


----------



## Sholee (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd love one as well! :]


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 22, 2015)

Could I have one? thank you!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 22, 2015)

I would like one! Thank you very much!


----------



## ZeldaFan (Dec 22, 2015)

Could I get one please? ; v ;


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll take one if possible. Thank you and good luck!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 22, 2015)

Sounds cool, thanks for doing this!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 22, 2015)

im in 
#daddychristmas


----------



## roseflower (Dec 22, 2015)

May I jav one? Thank you and Merry Christmas


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Dec 22, 2015)

Sounds like a nice offer! Ill dig into it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 22, 2015)

This sounds interesting!

Count me in!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2015)

Glad to see such a warm response.
Keep em' coming, I love to give.


----------



## Amilee (Dec 22, 2015)

may i have one please? c: and good luck!


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 22, 2015)

could i get one? merry christmas!! :3


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd like one! Thank you very much! ^_^


----------



## sizzi (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd love a pink parcel! Merry Christmas all!


----------



## rrenaa (Dec 22, 2015)

can i have one please


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2015)

May I have one please? Good luck!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2015)

Could I get one? Thank you c:


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2015)

Bloop~


----------



## seanrc (Dec 22, 2015)

Howdy! If you can, I'd like one. Thanks!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll take one!


----------



## pumpkin king (Dec 22, 2015)

i'd like one, thank you for the giveaway


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 22, 2015)

i'd love one. thank you!


----------



## MintySky (Dec 22, 2015)

I would like one. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd love one!! TYSM!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 22, 2015)

hey gime 1 or il cut u


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

I will feel so special to jav a pink present from you.


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 22, 2015)

Can I have one please?


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 22, 2015)

sign me up! i'll be cheering 4 u


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sign me up, please!


----------



## mintellect (Dec 22, 2015)

Me, so you can get that title.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd love one Jav.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'd love one Jav.



I was already gonna send one your way even if you didn't post in here (oopsies)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi! May I receive a pink present? Thank you so much!


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 22, 2015)

Yass! May I have a present please? Thank you ^_^


----------



## Matramix (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd like one pls


----------



## Riley9 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd like one! Thank you so much, this is so nice!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes. Please and thank you.


----------



## okaimii (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd like one, thank you!


----------



## FreezeFlame (Dec 22, 2015)

May I Have One? Thx!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 22, 2015)

Me please : ) thanks!


----------



## P. Star (Dec 22, 2015)

I would like one also.


----------



## jambouree (Dec 22, 2015)

yes please! tysm


----------



## duckvely (Dec 22, 2015)

may i have one please? thank you & good luck ^^


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 22, 2015)

I would love one ^.^ thank you!


----------



## tigris713 (Dec 22, 2015)

If you don't mind, I'd like one as well.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

Btw could I reques the message "Jav yourself a merry Christmas"


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Btw could I reques the message "Jav yourself a merry Christmas"



No problemo!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Keep it coming folks.
I'll be gifting A LOT of presents come Chirstmas Eve.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm not looking for a present (since my present came early ) but u are a lovely soul


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2015)

Oooh pink! Could I have one please? (n___n)


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 22, 2015)

I would love a gift


----------



## Healer (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh, thank you for being so generous! May I have one also? Wish you luck in your gift-giving endeavours!


----------



## classically.trained (Dec 22, 2015)

I will take one  Thank you so much!! Very kind of you


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 22, 2015)

I would like one please.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 23, 2015)

Just about 24 hours til the mass gifting starts.
Lemme know if you want to get in on this.

Naughty or nice, I won't be checking my list twice!
(I really have a list!!)


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 23, 2015)

Hello! I would like to receive one as well! Happy Holidays >w<


----------



## crystalmilktea (Dec 23, 2015)

Good luck Jav!  (I don't really need one but if you need the points I'll take a pink present with a witty message)


----------



## The cub servant (Dec 23, 2015)

I would like one as well ( ^ω^ )


----------



## cheezyfries (Dec 23, 2015)

could i please have one? thank you!


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 23, 2015)

How will you pay for all of them if you only have 49 bells?


----------



## Javocado (Dec 23, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> How will you pay for all of them if you only have 49 bells?



It's a little something I like to call a Christmas miracle.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 23, 2015)

I'll take one pls. Give me a message on how bad I suck in smash


----------



## coney (Dec 23, 2015)

I would like one


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 23, 2015)

Yo I'll hop on the bandwagon, free **** is always nice. 

Ty for this dude


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 23, 2015)

Yass plz


----------



## cIementine (Dec 23, 2015)

i'd be honoured to receive a gift from you


----------



## Moose716 (Dec 23, 2015)

Can I have w gift. Thank you so much


----------



## Macaron126 (Dec 23, 2015)

You're welcome to send me one! Good luck on your endeavor


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 23, 2015)

Can I get one too? o-o


----------



## Sholee (Dec 23, 2015)

Here are some more people for your naughty nice list :]

Blizzard
Maruchan
Gracelia
Zulehan
Misti
3Dewdrops
SkyFall
Aleshapie
DacoSim
The Pennifer
Lassy
Buuunii
Miharu
Biggkitty
The Hidden Owl

Thanks Jav!! I look forward to seeing you name in color!


----------



## milkday (Dec 23, 2015)

May I have a present, please? Thank you!


----------



## Araie (Dec 23, 2015)

I would like one!


----------



## Panduhh (Dec 23, 2015)

If this is still a thing, I'd like one!


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2015)

I want a present!
Happy Javidays c:


----------



## Javocado (Dec 23, 2015)

Bloop


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 23, 2015)

I'll take one. Why not m8 happy Santa day hope you get the last color.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi! Could I receive one? Thanks Jav!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey I don't want the one I signed up for.  Send it to a user named Zoeyrawr


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 23, 2015)

hmu fam


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 23, 2015)

Could I maybe have one? c:


----------



## Javocado (Dec 23, 2015)

Bloop


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 23, 2015)

Trying to win today's top gift giver huh? Ok, I'd love to Jav one!


----------



## Aali (Dec 23, 2015)

May I have one? Thanks


----------



## smileorange (Dec 23, 2015)

I'd love a pink one if you still need to gift them.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 23, 2015)

Heading to work right now.
Will gift when I get home.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Dec 23, 2015)

I'd like one if that's alright


----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2015)

And so it begins...


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> And so it begins...



good luck dude


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 24, 2015)

good luck man but i think i've got the best message so far 
thanks again!!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks again even though I hid your gift so my birthstone still shows up *priorities*

Gl dude


----------



## halfmoonie (Dec 24, 2015)

i'd love one


----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2015)

It looks like I'm going to have some extra presents.
Keep the requests coming, folks.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Dec 24, 2015)

I'd love a pink gift please. Thank you so much


----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2015)

After a few hours of this, I still have a nice chunk of presents.
So just lemme know if you or a pal wants in on this.
Thank ya!


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2015)

Please could the user Klinkguin have one? 
Tysm and good luck getting the username colour!


----------



## rosabelle (Dec 24, 2015)

I'd love a pink gift please and thank you!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the love, guys and gals.
I woke up to a near 30 notifications this morning haha.

Let's keep it going. I still have quite a few Pink Presents to hand out, so if you or any of your pals want one, let me know!


----------



## Zylia (Dec 24, 2015)

May I grab one?  Thanks!


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 24, 2015)

Watch all of the pink presents unwrap into tasty cakes. UNGIFTABLE TASTY CAKES. You're welcome for nightmares. c:

With that said, I would love a pink present, Jav!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2015)

About 30 presents left to pass around.
Get em while they're hot!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

You need to be Father Christmas. Or should I say this bad pun, Javther Christmas.


----------



## Montavely (Dec 24, 2015)

Could I get one :>


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you for mine!  Could you give some to:

Sugarella
SuperStar2361
Justina,
N e s s
P o c k y

 I'm sure they'd appreciate it


----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Thank you for mine!  Could you give some to:
> 
> Sugarella
> SuperStar2361
> ...



Pretty sure I got em all down hahaha.


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 24, 2015)

Good luck Jav!!! I KNOW you can do it!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you have any left, 3dewdrops and aleshapie are great candidates!!!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2015)

All out of Pink Presents!

Thank you, guys and gals!


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> All out of Pink Presents!
> 
> Thank you, guys and gals!



Thank you!
Good luck on the username colour!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

I hope that pink present trick did the trick for you!


----------

